# Western MT RC



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Qualifying: combined 1st and 2d series. Call backs to the 3d:1, 2, 4-9, 11-13, 15,17-19, 21, 23.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

*Open call backs to 2d*

Open callbacks to the land blind: 
3, 6-13, 20-24, 26-31, 33, 35-38, 41-43, 45, 46, 48- 56, 58, 59, 65, 68.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

*Qual results*

1st Thor (4) Werner o/h
2d Jessie (17) h Vandebrake o Bly
3d Guage (21) h Fagsrud o McCracken
4th Lucha (19) o/h Ortenburger
RJ Bode (9) o/h Buckley
JAMS: 1, 4, 5, 11-13, 18, 23


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks to 4th:
6,8,12,22,27,28,30,33,42,46,48,49,50,54,65,68. Tough and interesting blinds today.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know the call backs in the Amateur for the 3rd series on Sunday?


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Lexie earns another Derby Win!!! Congrats Casey Adams!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Huge Congrats to Lynn Nelson and Rio, on the second and new AFC.
Colleen


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Lynn, Really? AFC? Congratulations! Very impressive and a well-deserved title. Give him a kiss for me


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations Lynn and Rio!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Lynn and AFC Rio!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn and Rio that is terrific.!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Lynn, Alice and Sharon.......Good weekend. Are you all women folk?
Good Job all around.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

*BIG Congrads to Lynn and Rio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Sue


----------

